

Supreme Court Rips Up Campaign Finance Laws - rkalla
http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=122805666

======
rkalla
Combine this with the announcement that lawmakers are signing petitions to let
through the A&T/T-Mobile merger after $1 million in donations and at least we
have a better picture of what Washington is going to look like in the future:

1\. Politicians vote "NO" on corporate-friendly policies as a way to extort
more campaign finances from the corporations.

2\. Corporations pony up additional campaign donations.

3\. Politicians change their minds and vote "YES" saying that it is good for
America after taking a second look at all the details of the proposal.

